# Pics of 10 Gallon Divided



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

And here it is:








I, also, just ordered a couple things to see if they would help with maintaining my plants. And here they are:
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Flora-...g/dp/B004H1MV5A/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Flora-...s/dp/B004H1P0N0/ref=pd_bxgy_petsupplies_img_b


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, it looks amazing! I have a 10 gallon that I'm going to be dividing soon. I am now sold on the double dividers with the filter and heater in the middle. Also live plants. It just looks so much better and is more natural.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey I have those planting tools as well! They help a lot, though I prefer my straight tweezers over the bent ones, but the bent helps in hard to reach areas.

I love the amount of plants in the tank. I am sure the bettas appreciate it.


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> Wow, it looks amazing! I have a 10 gallon that I'm going to be dividing soon. I am now sold on the double dividers with the filter and heater in the middle. Also live plants. It just looks so much better and is more natural.


Thanks!



kfryman said:


> Hey I have those planting tools as well! They help a lot, though I prefer my straight tweezers over the bent ones, but the bent helps in hard to reach areas.
> 
> I love the amount of plants in the tank. I am sure the bettas appreciate it.


Which straight tweezers did you get? I was looking into that, also.
And they do love the plants! Especially, the floating water sprite that has only been in there a short time. They have been making constant bubble nests!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I believe it was these, cheap but they are super nice and look like Fluvals, as in the metal. It took a while to get here but Fluvals work well. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-Pl...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46064b6076

PS Amazon is the best, I have Prime so I get fast shipping for free!


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

kfryman said:


> PS Amazon is the best, I have Prime so I get fast shipping for free!


So do I...lol!


----------

